# Update 01012k7



## 01012k7 (Sep 4, 2021)

I have been working hard on my diabetes i have cut my food intake down a lot and i have lost now 16KG and my sugar levels are better still need to get lower i am testing myself about 4 times a day now


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 4, 2021)

Congratulations! It looks like you have found something that works and you are making fantastic progress. Just keep doing what you are doing! Well done!


----------



## Gwynn (Sep 4, 2021)

Whatever you are doing seems to be on the right track. How do you feel both physically and emotionally?


----------



## goodybags (Sep 4, 2021)

01012k7 said:


> I have been working hard on my diabetes i have cut my food intake down a lot and i have lost now 16KG and my sugar levels are better still need to get lower i am testing myself about 4 times a day now


Well done on lowering your Hba1c and the weight loss
you seem to be on the right track.
I found (through the help of this forum) testing to be so helpful to learn what we can eat to get a better control, it’s a shame but some  Dr‘s almost try and discourage it


----------



## 01012k7 (Oct 22, 2021)

HbA1 is now 42​


----------



## mage 1 (Oct 23, 2021)

01012k7 said:


> HbA1 is now 42​


Well done that is amazing just keep on doing what you have been doing


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 23, 2021)

Many congratulations! Great result.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 23, 2021)

Brilliant result.


----------

